

Show HN: my weekend project – browse jobs posted to HN - also_on_sunday
http://hackernewsjob.com
I put this together to help browsing the 'ask HN: who's hiring' threads.  It's nothing fancy, but it helped find a couple leads.  Maybe it can help you too!
======
duck
Nice job on this, very handy. I'll link to this in my Hacker Newsletter as it
seems like the other solutions have all been abandoned.

------
pepr
Nice. BTW, there is a similar site: <http://hnhiring.me/>

~~~
also_on_sunday
haha, doh! Kinda wish I had seen that earlier. On the other hand, building
this was fun so maybe it's better I didn't.

------
SanjayUttam
Just curious what technologies you are using? Also how quickly will this
update on the 1st when a new thread is posted...again - just curious.

Great job! Much better than ctrl-f-ing my way through postings [just like you
were doing].

~~~
also_on_sunday
Thanks.

To answer your first question:

I'm using a custom scraper to get the results. I request the job pages through
a random http proxy every so often, parse them, and update the cached json of
all the comments. Getting a reliable, free, machine-friendly list of http
proxies is harder than I thought. It was automatic, but the proxy provider I
was using went down (doh!) so now I manually pull one from a list and trigger
the scrape.

On the server I'm using a tiny express app (node.js) + redis to store hidden
posts per use based on a cookie.

On the browser just a little bit of twitter boostrap + jquery + some custom UI
helpers to generate the page. The searching and hide/show is done within the
browser itself. I try to involve the server as little as possible.

To answer your second question:

It will update as soon as I kick off another scrape. I hope to re-enable the
automation on this soon so it will only lag 10-15 minutes behind the actual
page. Right now it could be quite a while (up to 12 hours).

Yeah! ctrl-f was tough. Especially as the comments spanned multiple pages and
weren't sortable by date.

~~~
typpo
Why is it necessary to use a proxy?

~~~
also_on_sunday
hacker news black listed the ip address of my server after scraping 1 post's
comments about once every fifteen minutes for a day. The best way I could
think to get around this was an http proxy.

~~~
etcet
You can use this link
[http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<your](http://news.ycombinator.com/unban?ip=<your)
ip> to get your IP unbanned. I think it only works once though.

------
habosa
Can I ask how you parsed job postings from the rest? I have a few programs
that would greatly benefit from the ability to distinguish the jobs from
normal posts. It doesn't seem that they are different in html...

~~~
cj
I presume he's not parsing and instead simply manually entering the Who's
Hiring threads and crawling those. If you look down the list you'll see a few
entries that are not job posts.

Edit: And the YC job postings are located at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
also_on_sunday
Correct - I'm just parsing all the comments and only showing the "top level"
ones. I use this library I wrote: <https://github.com/brianc/node-hacker-news-
parser> which builds a tree structure of the comments.

------
mattdeboard
I have FlashBlock, and your site was totally blank until I let flash through.
Do you have a flash element that blocks the rest of the page from loading?

~~~
also_on_sunday
No flash what-so-ever on the page. That's very strange.

------
ctruman
Simple and elegant way to see all job postings mentioned on HN. Search works
really well and fast. Love it.

------
xoail
I wish there could be filters. I could sort by city, type of job, pay etc. But
a good start.

~~~
also_on_sunday
Thanks. I thought about adding that. The posting text is pretty unstructured
so I thought a search would get 80% of the way there. Tricky to extract city &
type & pay from what is basically a wall of text. Before this I was doing a
bunch of ctrl+f _next_ _next_ _next_ searches on the original content. One
thing you can do is click the little 'x' to right of a post to hide any post
you're not interested in or already contacted. That will persist until you
clear your cookies so you can kinda personalize it a bit.

~~~
niggler
There are a few standard things you could look for, like two letters for state
or SF or NY{,C}.

------
Kliment
Maybe you could have it show all the "official" job posts as well

------
sunwooz
Man, so many jobs in CA. Where are all the NY jobs being posted?

~~~
whichdan
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&locati...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&location=new+york&sort=p)

There are absolutely tons in NY.

------
dkroy
It shows up blank in both Safari & Chrome on my IPhone.

~~~
also_on_sunday
ah bummer - I will try to fix that asap.

~~~
dkroy
I still only have iOS5 installed, so it may work with the updated OS and
applications.

------
niggler
At the very least you need a way to filter by location.

------
mrsamaki
Not bad. Not bad at all.

